# Cody...A Must See!! xXx



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Taken today...

Some studio and some general 'Awww' Photos and just couldn't resist sharing, hope you like xx
Please check out my profile for more...  xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

stunning! i still cant believe how he just sits there


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Katie, that pup of yours is going to use up all the cute and not leave any for any other pups.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

well he is defo a poser hehe the second one is 4 a frame i think  well done xx


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

He is such a stunner


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

He's a lil casanova!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> He's a lil casanova!


hehehe !! Lol
Thanks for everyones nice comments.. xx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

More lovely pics, you spoil us with them.. He is such a stunner....xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

*Wow he's soo cute.. Love his ears  *


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG...His eyes!! What a stunning pup!


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Hiya what breed is he lol xox he looks so cute xox definatly a casanova


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

He is such a darling, and such a poser, do you groom him with silk as he really gleams, he looks wonderful


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is stunning, fab piccy's xxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

danielle101 said:


> Hiya what breed is he lol xox he looks so cute xox definatly a casanova


He is a PattaJack
Patterdale Terrier x Jack Russel...


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, fantastic shots.... Got to keep his public happy hey??
Lol, Sh xxx:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

really Great photos, that dog of yours is a little Star! i love him on the purple satin


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Wow, fantastic shots.... Got to keep his public happy hey??
> Lol, Sh xxx:001_tt2::001_tt2:


Yeah he loves pleasing the adoring fans...



noushka05 said:


> really Great photos, that dog of yours is a little Star! i love him on the purple satin


He likes it to, its silk so he slipt all over the place his only option was to lie down lol!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump Bump
Cassonova wants more love!! 
xXx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

He's to cute ill tell you.....:cornut:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He is Lovely, what a cute pup


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous kt! lovely picsxxx


----------



## nicola1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

The last pic is stunning, what a lovely pup you have.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

love the 1st onexx


----------

